# Post your MKII mods here ---->



## m.and

Hey guys,

I have been a fan of MKII watches for a while, but I never seemed to get my hands on an original MKII. Instead I have spent some time tracking down the now discontinued parts to make modified watches. Right now I have 2 in my collection with parts and designs to make more in the future.

So I would like to open a thread dedicated to all the watches that have been modified or "modded" using all or some MKII parts. Pictures are definitely welcome and short descriptions of the work done, base watch used, etc. would be great.

Now onto my contribution:










The first watch is based on two Omega pilot watches. 
dial - MKII replica of the Omega RAF issued pilot's watch from 1953 
hands - genuine Omega from a late 90's Omega Dynamic pilot watch
base watch - O&W military watch with a handwind ETA 2801 movement

The second watch is based on the Omega PloProf.
dial - MKII PloProf
hands - MKII Plongeur
base watch - Seiko Black Monster with Seiko 7S26 movement

Thanks for looking and I hope to see more cool MKII mods in this thread.

Regards,
Matthew


----------



## Izzy

Great looking watches Matthew, did you modify them yourself or did you get your watchmaker to do it for you? Either way I like them |>, I hope others like you post their watches. 

Cheers,

Izzy


----------



## m.and

Izzy,

Thanks for the compliments. The pilot watch I had Jay at MCWW assemble for me before I was brave enough to start modding watches myself. The "plonster" I did myself and just finished today which prompted this thread.


----------



## gonzomantis

I have a couple. First up is a Marcello C Nettuno 3 with a MKII dial.










Here is a Luminox mod.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

Great Thread. I am interested in seeing some more of these mods...


----------



## Thieuster

Showed this one in the past already, but since this is mod thread... Sandoz with MKII dial and sword hands, including a plexi.

Menno


----------



## Izzy

Thieuster said:


> Showed this one in the past already, but since this is mod thread... Sandoz with MKII dial and sword hands, including a plexi.
> 
> Menno


Lovely watch Menno!


----------



## austinnh

I posted this one a while ago. I now have this watch attached to my ski glove.


----------



## m.and

Really great mods guys. I love those Submariner mods. Thanks for contributing.


----------



## cpotters

austinnh said:


> I posted this one a while ago. I now have this watch attached to my ski glove.


Attached to your SKI GLOVE? Now THAT'S a Mod!!!!!!


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

What I call my Black Beast:



















Flat black teflon coating of a standard MKII Seiko MOD 3-6-9 head...done by Bob Thayer.

JohnF


----------



## Quartersawn

I have a Tigershark with MKII dial and handset.


----------



## m.and

Saxon007 said:


> I have a Tigershark with MKII dial and handset.


That MKII Milsub/SM300 mod looks awesome. What is the base watch on that one?

Not to mention the Tudor Sub next to it. My favorite Tudor Sub dial.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Quartersawn

m.and said:


> That MKII Milsub/SM300 mod looks awesome. What is the base watch on that one?


It is a Tigershark 300m, the discontinued classic model with a (supposedly) Swiss 2824-2 movement. The new ones are made with asian movements and clear case backs. In all honesty the movement in mine has been junk, it has never run reliably and the guy I had work on it several times seems a bit clueless. I'll stick a new movement in it pretty soon, that is something I've been meaning to do and haven't gotten around to yet.

Its a shame Bill doesn't sell parts anymore. I could kick myself for not grabbing some more before he dropped them.


----------



## grosby

Some that I've had....



















The only one remaining is this one.....now my wife's beater


----------



## Izzy

Excellent mods guys! Keep them coming! Cheers


----------



## bluloo

First MKIi mod. Seiko SKX










Might have a MKII sapphire on it as well (bought a bunch of parts second-hand and not sure if I recall the sapphire origin correctly)

Got one more completed mod, on which I'm replacing the hands, and have three more dials awaiting the proper cases.

_Really _wish I'd picked up more dials/parts when they were available.

Cool thread. :-!


----------



## Henry T




----------



## bluloo

^^ Two nice mods, but the top one is especially beautiful.


----------



## Henry T

Latest addition. Only the hour and minute hands are MKII.


----------



## bluloo

Another MKII parts mod. 
Sandoz HK sub w/ domed pink sapphire crystal, MKII dial, 16700-1 bezel insert and white Summit hands (C1).


----------



## Jose5

O&W with ETA 2824, MKII Dial and Handset.







O&W with ETA 2824, MKII Dial and Handset.







Seiko 007 MKII Dial and 1st Generation MKII Sword handset, Domed Sapphire crystal.







O&W with ETA 2824, Domed Acrylic crystal, MKII Dial.







Sandoz with ETA 2824. MKII Dial.














Seiko SNZH57 with MKII Explorer type dial, and Seiko 007 with MKII Bundeswehr dial.







Enicar case with ETA 2824, MKII Dial. Need to replace Titoni crown with generic


----------



## m.and

@ Jose5: Wow! Great first post. What a collection. Welcome to WUS.


----------



## Jose5

*Thanks Matthew*

Yeah, it's too bad that Bill stopped supplying parts.


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## m.and

Ken,

Thanks for posting your MKII mods. They look great. Especially that Tissot Sea Star with Plongeur dial and hands.


----------



## austinnh

cpotters said:


> Attached to your SKI GLOVE? Now THAT'S a Mod!!!!!!


Finally got hold of these photos. Like many gloves, mine have a strap for snuggening. It was just the right width. Sweet! This watch is super legible, which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Lolo88

my seiko mkii


----------



## dave

Having always loved the classic looks of the Explorer 1016, I wanted to use MkII parts to create one that was an everyday wearer, but included a date.

After a few successful mods using Sandoz and other base models, I knew that in order to truly capture the look I was after, I would need the proper bezel/case size configuation. Part of the attraction of the Explorer for me is the case size. I am probably in the minority here, but I truly believe that a sub 40mm case size is ideal in this size watch. It took quite a long time to find what I was after.

See photos below, for what I believe to be the perfect balancing act, at least for me: The perfect case size, sterile dial, and black date wheel. It looks fantastic on steel, or leather.

The best part is that the base is an Eterna Kontiki 1958, so in addition to the workhorse 2824-2, I there is the increased WR rating. All in all, the perfect watch....at least for me!!


----------



## afc14284

Have a Seiko SKX171 MKII mod that i've been enjoying for the past year... Would love to have the real thing though:-d


----------



## ncmoto

Just finished this O&W M4 mod MK II dal and a Plexi SuperDome Only a few MK II dials left


----------



## TroyNVie

[/QUOTE]

Man would I love one of these MKII Explorer mods....


----------



## Izzy

ncmoto said:


> Just finished this O&W M4 mod MK II dal and a Plexi SuperDome Only a few MK II dials left


Very nice!


----------



## bmick325

Singapore Sandoz Sub done by Jack at IWW.


----------



## bluloo

Nice ^^

Here's my Sandoz HK sub mod update.


----------



## Thieuster

Not the first and certainly not the last Singapore Sandoz with a MKII dial and hands. In this case the R*lex 5513 version. But what makes this watch special is the intercontinental coorporation! Let me explain: I already had this watch modded into a R*lex with the sword hands. At that time, I was unable to get the MoD dial. Fellow forum member <m.and> contacted me and asked me if I was willing to swap dials: he was looking for a dial to build a 1680-style homage and had a spare MoD dial on the shelf. So we swapped!

I took my watch to my watchmaker, he removed the dial and I sent it to Matthew (it's still in the post). And Matthew sent his dial to me! Earlier today, I drove back to my watchmaker to have the MoD dial installed. It's looking great, I think! He also restored the lumen pip: he took a little lumen powder and mixed it with 2 pack resin glue (don't know if that's the correct word for it in English). Using a tooth pick, he applied it on the bezel inlay.

In short, this is the power of an internet forum! Meeting nice, honest people from another continent, willing to help each other. Just a few Q&D pics taken a few moments ago.

Menno

(Now, where's my Admirality grey nato?)


----------



## m.and

Menno,

That looks amazing. I can't wait to get my dial so I can post some pictures. Thanks again for being cooperative with such a crazy request. I guess some people will go to great lengths for the MKII parts now. 

As for the gray NATO, check out Corvus Watches for the real thing.


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## bmick325

Thieuster said:


> Not the first and certainly not the last Singapore Sandoz with a MKII dial and hands. In this case the R*lex 5513 version. But what makes this watch special is the intercontinental coorporation! Let me explain: I already had this watch modded into a R*lex with the sword hands. At that time, I was unable to get the MoD dial. Fellow forum member <m.and> contacted me and asked me if I was willing to swap dials: he was looking for a dial to build a 1680-style homage and had a spare MoD dial on the shelf. So we swapped!
> 
> I took my watch to my watchmaker, he removed the dial and I sent it to Matthew (it's still in the post). And Matthew sent his dial to me! Earlier today, I drove back to my watchmaker to have the MoD dial installed. It's looking great, I think! He also restored the lumen pip: he took a little lumen powder and mixed it with 2 pack resin glue (don't know if that's the correct word for it in English). Using a tooth pick, he applied it on the bezel inlay.
> 
> In short, this is the power of an internet forum! Meeting nice, honest people from another continent, willing to help each other. Just a few Q&D pics taken a few moments ago.
> 
> Menno
> 
> (Now, where's my Admirality grey nato?)


Menno,

Is that a Sandoz bracelet or aftermarket? I'm trying to find one for mine.


----------



## Thieuster

Aftermarket: an eBay seller with lots of R*lox-ish (;-)) bracelets. It's been a few years since I bought it. I'll try to recall who's the seller.

Menno


----------



## tmoris

bluloo said:


> Nice ^^
> 
> Here's my Sandoz HK sub mod update.


thats a really cool crystal. is that sapphire or plexi?


----------



## m.and

I thought I would bring this post back to the top with my latest project.

A MKII Type 48 dial and hands installed in a Hamilton Khaki Field Auto.

You can read more about the project here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/homage-homage-type-48-mod-based-quad-10-based-iwc-mark-11-a-609229.html


----------



## MartinCRC

Three years after originally buying this MkII PloProf dial, I've finally put it to use:










Martin


----------



## INDECS

@Martin: I really like that mod! The smooth bezel really transforms it.
That's an SKX case, right?


----------



## gr8sw

just received this Sandoz Sub Mod... I like it


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

I have a Sandoz Sub MKII as well. I like it but I am considering picking up a 42mm PVD\DLC Steinhart or Armida Sub and having the dial swapped into it. A black, no date, 42mm Milsub would be unique and sweet. I do not yet know if the dial will fit but I'm hoping...

RS


----------



## m.and

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> I have a Sandoz Sub MKII as well. I like it but I am considering picking up a 42mm PVD\DLC Steinhart or Armida Sub and having the dial swapped into it. A black, no date, 42mm Milsub would be unique and sweet. I do not yet know if the dial will fit but I'm hoping...
> 
> RS


I hate to be a party-pooper, but I don't think the MKII dial will fit in either the Steinhart or Armida case. The MKII dial is only 28mm in total diameter and I think those cases require a 30-32mm dial. You can usually get a good idea by the placement of the date window in relation to edge of the case. Since all these watches use the ETA 2824 the date placement is a constant.

Regards,
Matthew


----------



## Arthur

m.and said:


> I hate to be a party-pooper, but I don't think the MKII dial will fit in either the Steinhart or Armida case. The MKII dial is only 28mm in total diameter and I think those cases require a 30-32mm dial. You can usually get a good idea by the placement of the date window in relation to edge of the case. Since all these watches use the ETA 2824 the date placement is a constant.
> 
> Regards,
> Matthew


I believe that you are correct. i just looked at a Steinhart Ocean 1, 42mm, and it looks like the date window is around 2 mm further in toward the center of the dial. Also the dial is going to be too small, and will not be a good fit in the case. possibly one of the 39mm Steinhart's would work, but i don't think the 42 will.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

Thanks guys.

I was afraid that might be the case. I could not go off of the date wheel as my dial is a no date. Are there any 2824 MKII mod dials that would fit? I know it would be a long shot as they rarely come up for sale but I could put a WTB out there. I may get lucky. Ideally I would like to get an authentic MKII Milsub but the idea of a black one really appeals to me...

RS


----------



## heebs

I had a very difficult time trying to find a 32mm dial that I liked for a build project. I was trying/hoping for something from MkII, but didn't have any success and didn't want to wait however long for one to come up. I have a couple MkII mods right now, but don't want to tear any of them apart


----------



## m.and

The only 32mm MKII dials are the ones made for the Vantage and Quad 10. Unfortunately no diver dials in that size.


----------



## heebs

m.and said:


> The only 32mm MKII dials are the ones made for the Vantage and Quad 10. Unfortunately no diver dials in that size.


Thanks for that info, m.and. I guess one could fake it with a Vantage dial if needed. I ended up buying a 32mm dial from Chris at Wilson Watch Works.


----------



## m.and

If you check out post #42 you'll see that I filed down my 32mm MKII Type 48 dial to 30mm in order to fit it into a Hamilton. It was a tough decision, but I am happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

***** said:


> I had a very difficult time trying to find a 32mm dial that I liked for a build project. I was trying/hoping for something from MkII, but didn't have any success and didn't want to wait however long for one to come up. I have a couple MkII mods right now, but don't want to tear any of them apart


That's what I figured. I know that the dials are getting scarcer and scarcer as people are putting the last of the NOS ones into projects that they don't want to flip. I guess I'll just have to save up to one get get the real thing, either from the sales forum or directly from Bill.

It's too bad though that an Ocean One Black DLC can't get paired up with a MKII dial. I still think that would look great. Oh well, it's all hypothetical anyway as I don't have the cash for it right now.

I got my Sandoz\MKII Milsub from a forum member who was upgrading to a new MKII Milsub. Mine may take the same trip at some point...

RS


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

m.and said:


> If you check out post #42 you'll see that I filed down my 32mm MKII Type 48 dial to 30mm in order to fit it into a Hamilton. It was a tough decision, but I am happy with the way it turned out.


I recall reading about that project. You are a brave man. I could really see myself wrecking a dial trying something like that. Well done.

For my DLC Milsub, I would have preferred a dial with the MKII logo. I prefer dial that are uncluttered and MKII branded dials really fit the bill. There is a symmetry to the logo that I really like. Your sterile dial really works for that Hamilton though.

RS


----------



## m.and

Bringing this back up with my newest project. Nothing groundbreaking or original, but a great, easy-to-read, easy-to-wear, everyday watch.

Specs:
Seiko SNK809K
MKII Type 1 dial and hands


----------



## Myron

Really nice, Matthew. You are a MkII modding machine.

Myron


----------



## m.and

Myron,

Thanks for the kind words. It wouldn't be possible without the great parts. Bill and the MKII brand are an inspiration of what can be accomplished.


----------



## curt941

Just received this in the mail


----------



## m.and

^^^Nice find^^^

PM sent.


----------



## Myron

curt941 said:


> Just received this in the mail


Looks familiar! Mine's in an Ollech & Wajs case, though. m.and, the OP of this thread put the dial and hands in it.

Kind Regards,

Myron


----------



## heebs

Here's another one: 









Got a second one with the same case, but diff hand/dial combo as well. Blackwater has moved on to a new wrist.


----------



## jeffc67

Here are two SKX mods from 2008. I haven't got either of these any more, particularly miss the first one.

Both had MkII sapphires. The one with the PloProf hand set actually had an SKX009 blue dial and it looked great.

Getting lined up at the moment for my first "whole" MkII...

Jeff C


----------



## curt941

Put the dial in my shaved CG plexi DSSD case


----------



## m.and

Very well done.


----------



## Fullers1845

curt941 said:


> Put the dial in my shaved CG plexi DSSD case


Haven't seen any DSSDish mods. That looks awesome, Curt.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

curt941 said:


> Put the dial in my shaved CG plexi DSSD case


That looks amazing. Can you give any details on the parts used? Case, crystal, movement, etc? That would make an excellent project for my 3-6-9 dial...

RS


----------



## gr8sw

another pic of my new one... Sandoz Sg Sub MKll Planet Ploprof :-d

cheers,
Peter


----------



## CliveO

I love your new Sandoz Sg Sub MKll Planet Ploprof it really looks nice~!


----------



## m.and

More info about this watch here.


----------



## Fullers1845

m.and said:


> More info about this watch here.


Brilliant, Matthew!


----------



## curt941

Case: Rouhelena from ebay
Hands: Motor City Watch Works. Jay bored the second hand a little for me to fit the .25 the eta movement needs
Movement: ETA 2846

Snapped this picture when the second hand was perfectly at 12'oclock.


----------



## m.and

A temporary mod.

Thanks *****.


----------



## Fullers1845

^√√√


----------



## m.and

Vintage.


----------



## heebs

MkII mod super compressor built by James at Midwest Watch & Clock. It's in final QC and testing right now, and i'm hoping to get it on my wrist soon:


----------



## m.and

That has to be one of the most unique and labor intensive mods in this entire thread.


----------



## heebs

A lot of special work and attention went into that one. James at MWWC is a master of the craft, without question.


----------



## Plat0

***** said:


> MkII mod super compressor built by James at Midwest Watch & Clock. It's in final QC and testing right now, and i'm hoping to get it on my wrist soon:


Wow. That is amazing.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

***** said:


> MkII mod super compressor built by James at Midwest Watch & Clock. It's in final QC and testing right now, and i'm hoping to get it on my wrist soon:


 Very very Cool!


----------



## cpotters

A while back, Bill was asking about interest in a cushion-shaped watch, and I immediately suggested a 70's-style super-compressor like this (or my Bucherer). He definitely liked the idea, and it may be an MkII project down the road. Make sure he see's the pic of your finished watch.


----------



## Thieuster

***** said:


> MkII mod super compressor built by James at Midwest Watch & Clock. It's in final QC and testing right now, and i'm hoping to get it on my wrist soon:


The best looking MKII mod I have seen thusfar! This ticks all the boxes. In fact, it looks like it was designed this way.

Menno


----------



## MWWC

Thieuster said:


> The best looking MKII mod I have seen thusfar! This ticks all the boxes. In fact, it looks like it was designed this way.
> 
> Menno


Thank you,
Its was a very long and labor intensive project. As this dial had to be cut down to fit this case set up and the dial feet relocated to accommodate the stem at four.

Thanks To ****'s. It was a pleasure!

And a good friend for supplying the dial for this project!

Best,
James @ MWWC


----------



## m.and

I thought I would bring this thread back up with an experiment I've been working on: dive watch parts in a non-dive watch. I like the end result. Kind of a modern, artsy, minimalist design.


----------



## m.and

Finished this one today.


----------



## ncmoto

Wow very cool!


----------



## Fullers1845

Looking good, Matthew!

Tapatalk


----------



## serdal23

m.and said:


> Finished this one today.


Fantastic mod!!!

Capt. Serdal


----------



## cbrmike

Seiko 6309-7290 MKII mod


----------



## sumo007

This is my only one MKII mod in over 2 years. It's very hard to find out MKII watch or part in my country but I'll keep going.


----------



## m.and

^ That looks fantastic. I love the BUND style bezel insert and Murphy Manufacturing bezel. Well done and thanks for posting.


----------



## sumo007

m.and said:


> ^ That looks fantastic. I love the BUND style bezel insert and Murphy Manufacturing bezel. Well done and thanks for posting.


Thanks for your kind word.


----------



## skype88

779 With MKii 300 Dial No Date-


----------



## Henry T




----------



## heebs

Here's one I just got. This started out as an O&W MP2801 with a sapphire crystal upgrade. Took a bit of work to get the right combo figured out but ended up going with the MkII dial and a set of Hamilton Khaki Officer hands, trimmed ever so slightly and perfectly by m.and. Now on a saddle leather strap from J-Straps and I think the whole thing turned out really nicely!










One more to follow too!


----------



## heebs

007 mod. Not sure where I ended up getting the bezel insert, but I think it matches up nicely. I'm still not 100% sure about the black chapter ring, but I barely notice it anyway. Apologies for the lousy iphone shot (all I have right now). I'll attempt to take some decent photos soon.


----------



## heebs

Couple more photos to follow up on the O&W and Seiko posts above:


----------



## Monocrom

***** said:


> Here's one I just got. This started out as an O&W MP2801 with a sapphire crystal upgrade. Took a bit of work to get the right combo figured out but ended up going with the MkII dial and a set of Hamilton Khaki Officer hands, trimmed ever so slightly and perfectly by m.and. Now on a saddle leather strap from J-Straps and I think the whole thing turned out really nicely!


Very classy looking mod. |>


----------



## Fullers1845

***** said:


>


Wow. Just wow. Beautiful shot of a classy timepiece.

Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Thanks for the comments and the likes. I will take some more shots of this one soon.


----------



## skype88

Thought I'd add some shots of my Newest, latest MKII mod... The Base Watch is a Pseudo Ruhla ETA 2824.. 43mm with 24mm Lugs.. Beadblasted, pressure tested...


----------



## my name is bubi

hey everyone!

here is my custom vantage with type53 dial and hands and orange tipped tennis seconds hand










before this setup i had actualy fittet a type 48 dial and hands, but could not honestly live with lume only in the cardinal points, so i went for the 53










the type 48 setup really rocks, it's a cool alternative to 3-6-9 explorer type, while the type 53 setup is more omegaesque in a way and so it too is a great alternative to the xplorer dial while still retaining that explorer spirit.

very low profile, nobody has ever asked me what whatch it is....

then I have a custom GMT based on the 39mm Debaufre sub with sword hands and the milsub dial









(which I may just put for sale actually....)

yep, those were the good old mkii custom days!


----------



## skype88

One more for the Road! ON a BC300 Rubber strap + Lume


----------



## heebs

Bringing back a dormant post. Loving the mods out there and have picked up a couple new ones in the last little while. I'll try to get a group photo soon.

Here's what's on my wrist this morning. 
Type 48 in a Hammy khaki auto.


----------



## heebs

Here's the one I'm wearing today. 
SKX007 with MkII bund dial and hands, Murphy bezel, insert from Dagaz, and chapter ring from MCWW on Gunny leather.


----------



## heebs

Type 53 in a Hamilton khaki 38mm hand winding base and a J-Straps leather NATO.


----------



## heebs

Haven't posted in this one for awhile. I had the super compressor custom build out today for some wrist time. Strange weather we've been having out this way - couple feet of snow on the ground and now warm enough to walk around with a light spring jacket.


----------



## JFingers

***** said:


> Haven't posted in this one for awhile. I had the super compressor custom build out today for some wrist time. Strange weather we've been having out this way - couple feet of snow on the ground and now warm enough to walk around with a light spring jacket. ...


That is one *awesome *looking watch.

Blue skies,
only jake


----------



## MWWC

***** said:


> Haven't posted in this one for awhile. I had the super compressor custom build out today for some wrist time. Strange weather we've been having out this way - couple feet of snow on the ground and now warm enough to walk around with a light spring jacket.


Damn that's pretty my friend! I'm glad you came up with that idea and I could make it happen for you. It's just an awesome little Super C.


----------



## Plat0

***** said:


> Haven't posted in this one for awhile. I had the super compressor custom build out today for some wrist time. Strange weather we've been having out this way - couple feet of snow on the ground and now warm enough to walk around with a light spring jacket.


Amazing piece! What's with the double crown?


----------



## buzz819

Plat0 said:


> Amazing piece! What's with the double crown?


It has an internal bezel, so the second crown moves that around.

Very nice looking watch!

Buzz


----------



## Plat0

buzz819 said:


> It has an internal bezel, so the second crown moves that around.
> 
> Very nice looking watch!
> 
> Buzz


Wow that's clever.

First I ever hear of such a thing...

I want one.


----------



## buzz819

Plat0 said:


> Wow that's clever.
> 
> First I ever hear of such a thing...
> 
> I want one.


OT for one post..

Helson

Buzz


----------



## tmoris

Plat0 said:


> Wow that's clever.
> 
> First I ever hear of such a thing...
> 
> I want one.


The same mechanism has been used by IWC, Longines and JLC in the 60s. Couple of years ago IWC made a reissue of the same look and thats one of the pieces I have. Great watch and so is the one above!


----------



## Monocrom

Plat0 said:


> Wow that's clever.
> 
> First I ever hear of such a thing...
> 
> I want one.


Easiest way to get something like that is to find a Longines Legend Diver.


----------



## wease

SKX007 base, beadblasted, bubble sapphire, DLC big number insert lumed, MKll dial and hands. All work done at MCWW.

































Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

With my LRRP out of commission for a bit (off to Doctor James at MWWC for some cosmetic work), I've been mixing up the rotation a bit these days. I had a meeting this afternoon and wanted to wear something on a bracelet that wasn't a burly tool watch so I went with this one.


----------



## MWWC

***** said:


> With my LRRP out of commission for a bit (off to Doctor James at MWWC for some cosmetic work), I've been mixing up the rotation a bit these days. I had a meeting this afternoon and wanted to wear something on a bracelet that wasn't a burly tool watch so I went with this one.


I love that little Marcello! It just turned out great.


----------



## heebs

MWWC said:


> I love that little Marcello! It just turned out great.


Agreed. It came together very nicely (thanks!). I still have another MkII 369 dial plus a spare sub dial. The possibilities!


----------



## heebs

Bringing up an old one. I've been enjoying my mods lately and wanted to share a couple pics.

Here's the one I wore yesterday. It's a Marcello C Nettuno 3. One of the better sub homages I've experienced over the years. 









And the one I wore today. A type 53 dial and hands transplanted into a Hamilton Khaki mechanical.










I was captivated by the light reflecting off the hands on my drive home this afternoon.


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## DVNE




----------



## ncmoto




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

thach said:


> ...............


Hey Now, That's a beauty.... *Striking!*

So, You took an OWC and put in the MKII dial??

--- Sweet ---

|>|>


----------



## BSHt013

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Hey Now, That's a beauty.... *Striking!*
> 
> So, You took an OWC and put in the MKII dial??
> 
> --- Sweet ---
> 
> |>|>


Yes sir! 
No offense meant to OWC at all. Love the 300m case and super precise bezel! But I did purchase it knowing full well it would be a carrier for this beautiful MKII 3-6-9 ETA dial.


----------



## Elf1962

thach said:


> Yes sir!
> No offense meant to OWC at all. Love the 300m case and super precise bezel! But I did purchase it knowing full well it would be a carrier for this beautiful MKII 3-6-9 ETA dial.
> View attachment 2374761


A marriage of two fine pieces


----------



## BSHt013

Having 2 inserts means you can do what you want with one of them. Like this:


----------



## thejollywatcher

Thach, that stealth bezel look is CoOoL b-) as heck! :-!


----------



## gnome666

Stealth bezel>>>>>>green lume bezel IMHO. Don't ever change it back...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

Thanks guys! I appreciate the encouraging words. Some more eye-candy?


----------



## thejollywatcher

gnome666 said:


> Stealth bezel>>>>>>green lume bezel IMHO. Don't ever change it back...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stand corrected....that mean's it's even CoOoler!!! b-) b-)

"Hulk bezel" then.....:think: ;-) :-d


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## gnome666

Evil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

That's just all kinds of cool wrapped up in one package. Something that can proudly wear the Mk II moniker.


----------



## cbhood

That is awesome Thatch. Where did you get the stealth bezel from anyway?


----------



## Andy H

Here´s mine. I think the dial is from a cheap model from the internet. Still got great lume though.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Blackwater? 

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Andy H

Where would I get an original MKII blackwater bezel?


----------



## heebs

That is an original bezel. I believe it was called the RN option. You might be able to request a swap through the MkII portal or maybe someone with a Blackwater might be willing to trade with you.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013




----------



## BSHt013

View attachment 2842562

+ 
View attachment 2842570

= 
View attachment 2842610


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> View attachment 2842562
> 
> +
> View attachment 2842570
> 
> =
> View attachment 2842610


I guess I have to give you props over here too you brilliant bastard









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

gnome666 said:


> I guess I have to give you props over here too you brilliant bastard.


Props accepted. Merci!


----------



## BSHt013

How 'bout I bump the fun threads?


----------



## heebs

thach said:


> View attachment 2842562


Did someone say unicorn? Well done on the transplant- looks great.



thach said:


> How 'bout I bump the fun threads?
> View attachment 2854914


Agreed. With all the negative discussion lately, let's not lose focus on why we are all here.

Here's my unicorn- a ground up custom build that started with a NOS super compressor case and big dreams. 2+ yrs later and lots of Dr James' expertise and this bad boy became a reality.


----------



## BSHt013

^^^ I owe both builds to you *****. But your build was in the making for much longer and its uniqueness is in a league of its own my friend.


----------



## gnome666

***** said:


> Did someone say unicorn? Well done on the transplant- looks great.
> 
> Agreed. With all the negative discussion lately, let's not lose focus on why we are all here.
> 
> Here's my unicorn- a ground up custom build that started with a NOS super compressor case and big dreams. 2+ yrs later and lots of Dr James' expertise and this bad boy became a reality.


I'll add your MKII compressor and my dreams of an MKII bullhead to the list of MKII fantasy production run watches that will never happen 

BTW, I think I might have asked you before, or you may have mentioned in the past, but does the internal bezel freely rotate or does it "click"

(______________this space left intentionally blank for people to insert their "don't you know how to search the old forum posts moron?" comments)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

gnome666 said:


> I'll add your MKII compressor and my dreams of an MKII bullhead to the list of MKII fantasy production run watches that will never happen
> 
> BTW, I think I might have asked you before, or you may have mentioned in the past, but does the internal bezel freely rotate or does it "click"
> 
> (______________this space left intentionally blank for people to insert their "don't you know how to search the old forum posts moron?" comments)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The internal bezel is bidirectional and the crown turns smoothly (no clicks). I've yet to see a super compressor with a clicking bezel.


----------



## BSHt013

Thank you again *****.


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


> Thank you again *****.
> View attachment 2899610


Begrudgingly "liking" your post.....ya big jerk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## heebs




----------



## DVNE

36mm (sans crown) case
ETA 2824
drilled for 2mm shoulderless springbars


----------



## gnome666

Hopefully you Modders will be able to help me out. I'm desperately looking for a handset to fit ETA movement where the minute/second hands are 14mm long and the hour hand is 9mm long. Any help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto

gnome666 said:


> Hopefully you Modders will be able to help me out. I'm desperately looking for a handset to fit ETA movement where the minute/second hands are 14mm long and the hour hand is 9mm long. Any help?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Try Duarte he was a MK II dealer and might have some leftover stock

Home


----------



## gnome666

ncmoto said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Try Duarte he was a MK II dealer and might have some leftover stock
> 
> Home


Cheers! Thnks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

DVNE said:


> 36mm (sans crown) case
> ETA 2824
> drilled for 2mm shoulderless springbars


I've never seen a MKII dial like that with the red 3H... any story to it or info on it?


----------



## Chromejob

ncmoto said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Try Duarte he was a MK II dealer and might have some leftover stock
> 
> Home


He's done work for me, he's great.


----------



## sennaster

JFingers said:


> I've never seen a MKII dial like that with the red 3H... any story to it or info on it?


Looks a lot like my dagaz dial. I'd be interested in more info as well. I've been looking into doing another mod myself ( on an explorer type case ).


----------



## DVNE

JFingers said:


> I've never seen a MKII dial like that with the red 3H... any story to it or info on it?


It is Bill's old "Bund" dial.

3H signifies Tritium is used as luminous material on the dial and hands (although trit was not used on his dial or hands). It is a homage to these various Heuer Bund configurations:

Research project: Heuer Bundeswehr fly-back chronograph dial variations


----------



## sennaster

Very cool.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## JFingers

Excellent photos, Thach!


----------



## BSHt013

Thank you Jake! I appreciate that.


----------



## gnome666

thach said:


>


That bracelet fits perfectly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013

gnome666 said:


> That bracelet fits perfectly


Really does gnomesies. 
$10 end links and $23 bracelet. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=310411729755 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=371217307008


----------



## TheGanzman

thach said:


> Really does gnomesies.
> $10 end links and $23 bracelet.
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=310411729755
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=371217307008


Thach - Thanks for this link! That dude also has bracelets for 22mm lugs; I just ordered one for my HEV LRRP/Stingray50 - we'll see how it fits those Mk II's...


----------



## cbrmike

Thought I'd try a different bezel insert on mine. ...










via m'iPhone


----------



## Darwin

^ I am usually completely indifferent to SKX007 mods, but THAT, sir, is stunning!


----------



## heebs

Thought I'd bring this one back as I haven't been seeing many mods these days. Today I brought this one out of the mothballs and gave it some wrist time. I can't understand why I ever take this one off.

Custom build NOS super compressor:


----------



## DVNE




----------



## heebs

DVNE said:


> View attachment 5298698


That looks great! Where did you get the hands? Did you have to trim down the dial to fit the case?


----------



## DVNE

Thank you! Hands are from a w3. No trimming of the dial for this case. I do plan on recasing it in the future but i'll need to trim it .8mm..


----------



## JohnGo

My SKX 4R36 MKII mod, I bought it one year ago from Bluloo, and I'm still loving it 

































Nice thread by the way


----------



## Trucido

View attachment 5502889
<-------Excellent hands. Love the mod!


----------



## ripi

I really wish he still sold hands

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## DVNE




----------



## DVNE

3-6-9 mod for today....


----------



## JNH

DVNE said:


> View attachment 6316978
> 
> 3-6-9 mod for today....


Nice watch


----------



## vuminhduc2002

Nice monster / seiko bezel.



m.and said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been a fan of MKII watches for a while, but I never seemed to get my hands on an original MKII. Instead I have spent some time tracking down the now discontinued parts to make modified watches. Right now I have 2 in my collection with parts and designs to make more in the future.
> 
> So I would like to open a thread dedicated to all the watches that have been modified or "modded" using all or some MKII parts. Pictures are definitely welcome and short descriptions of the work done, base watch used, etc. would be great.
> 
> Now onto my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first watch is based on two Omega pilot watches.
> dial - MKII replica of the Omega RAF issued pilot's watch from 1953
> hands - genuine Omega from a late 90's Omega Dynamic pilot watch
> base watch - O&W military watch with a handwind ETA 2801 movement
> 
> The second watch is based on the Omega PloProf.
> dial - MKII PloProf
> hands - MKII Plongeur
> base watch - Seiko Black Monster with Seiko 7S26 movement
> 
> Thanks for looking and I hope to see more cool MKII mods in this thread.
> 
> Regards,
> Matthew


----------



## vuminhduc2002

Is it the Seiko case?



JNH said:


> Nice watch


----------



## vuminhduc2002

What does 3H means?



DVNE said:


> View attachment 5953426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5953450


----------



## vuminhduc2002

Take it back to Putin.
Russian MKII



Henry T said:


>


----------



## vuminhduc2002

Many MKII are modded with Seiko.



afc14284 said:


> Have a Seiko SKX171 MKII mod that i've been enjoying for the past year... Would love to have the real thing though:-d
> 
> View attachment 423311


----------



## BSHt013

*Post your MKII mods here ---->*

BIG thanks go out to TheGanzman!!!
You are the man!


----------



## JFingers

*Re: Post your MKII mods here ---->*



thach said:


> BIG thanks go out to TheGanzman!!!
> You are the man!


WHAT JUST HAPPENED HERE?!?!?!?!?!?! Moar pickchars pleeease!


----------



## Fullers1845

*Re: Post your MKII mods here ---->*



JFingers said:


> WHAT JUST HAPPENED HERE?!?!?!?!?!?! Moar pickchars pleeease!


This x 1000. More, Thach. Give us more!


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## TheGanzman

*Re: Post your MKII mods here ---->*



JFingers said:


> WHAT JUST HAPPENED HERE?!?!?!?!?!?! Moar pickchars pleeease!


It's called a Big Bubble Second Hand, me being the PIONEER on this one:


----------



## JFingers

*Re: Post your MKII mods here ---->*



TheGanzman said:


> It's called a Big Bubble Second Hand, me being the PIONEER on this one:


Yup, I remember that beauty!


----------



## 66Cooper

I feel like that lume color would look amazing on a white key west. 
Ganzman, do you have any macro sits of the lume? Wondering if you still have the gold surrounds or has the lume take them over. Also would love to see how much of a "pile" you have....i.e. the thickness of the lume. I love the look when there appears to be a mound of lume. When done right of course (like yours)


----------



## DVNE

No AR on the acrylic crystal.


----------



## DVNE

double posto|


----------



## DVNE

Reshaped the crownguards and added a lower profile sterile 702 crown


----------



## spartan6

Looking for a little help. Does anyone know if the MKII Nassau bracelet would fit on a Rolex GMT Master II. The sizes match up 40mm case 20mm lugs?

I think it would be a good quality daily wear replacement bracelet?

Cheers


----------



## Chromejob

spartan6 said:


> Looking for a little help. Does anyone know if the MKII Nassau bracelet would fit on a Rolex GMT Master II. The sizes match up 40mm case 20mm lugs?
> 
> I think it would be a good quality daily wear replacement bracelet?
> 
> Cheers


If the internal links fit in the solid end links (SEL) of the Rolex, sure. Getting SELs to match from one case to another usually requires some modification, or so I've heard -- I've never done it. You might be better off getting a Hadley-Roma bracelet to experiment with. Some threads on this forum about adapting H-R bracelets....


----------



## spartan6

Chromejob said:


> If the internal links fit in the solid end links (SEL) of the Rolex, sure. Getting SELs to match from one case to another usually requires some modification, or so I've heard -- I've never done it. You might be better off getting a Hadley-Roma bracelet to experiment with. Some threads on this forum about adapting H-R bracelets....


Good deal, thank you. I may start this as a different type of mod-project. I will be sure to post pics if it works out well.


----------



## DVNE




----------



## Fullers1845

I guess this qualifies as a MkII Mod now... Kingston #151/300 received a matte black Cerakote treatment by Jay at Motor City Watch Works. While far more affordable than DLC, Cerakote is a different process and YMMV. I love it. b-)


----------



## Chromejob

Beautiful. Moar macro shots, please!


----------



## Fullers1845




----------



## rudarb2990

Just got my LRRP 'milsub' back from IWW-got vintage hue lume on the dial and hands. Jack tried to fit this with a double dome acrylic crystal, but sadly it was not possible. No worries though, loving the lume!


----------



## spartan6

I think it worked out well, the perfect pairing. What do you think?

cheers
Dave


----------



## The Professional

Fullers1845 said:


> I guess this qualifies as a MkII Mod now... Kingston #151/300 received a matte black Cerakote treatment by Jay at Motor City Watch Works. While far more affordable than DLC, Cerakote is a different process and YMMV. I love it.


Fullers, your watch is simply outstanding. The combination black case with gold accents is beautiful.


----------



## Fullers1845

The Professional said:


> Fullers, your watch is simply outstanding. The combination black case with gold accents is beautiful.


Thanks, Friend. I'm loving it. So much that I had the crown moved to the other side. ;-)


----------



## m.and

I thought it would be nice to bring this thread back to the top. I recently finished (and sold) this one. Probably my favorite Mk II parts field watch build to date. It features a double domed sapphire crystal, 7mm crown, NH35 movement and, of course, Mk II dial and hands. I used the funds to purchase a Mk II Hawking.


----------



## 66Cooper

Have any more pix of the domed crystal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spartan6

Hey there, I just domed my MKII MILSUB and posted before and after here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/mk-ii-lrrp-milsub-modification-4855249.html


----------

